# UWA 4k workaround for 5D IV



## adhocphotographer (Sep 14, 2016)

I've seen that some people have been using 3rd party UWA crop lenses (Tokina 11-16, sigma 10-20 etc..) on their 5DIV to get UWA 4K videos, essentially circumnavigating the 1.74x crop factor.

Has anyone here tried that? If so, how did it turn out?

I'm probably going to get the 5DIV, and it would nice to know I could still do UWA 4k video.

Thanks,

John


----------



## davidj (Sep 14, 2016)

I haven't tried it, but it should work fine. I have been led to believe that non-Canon EF-S lenses actually use the EF mount (thanks, patents!), but have an image circle appropriate for the smaller sensor. EF-S lenses have glass that goes deeper into the camera, so putting a Canon UWA EF-S lens on a FF camera could have the mirror hitting the lens, but this isn't an issue for these non-Canon lenses.


----------



## Drum (Sep 14, 2016)

isn't the widest asp-c lens the sigma 8-16 which would be even wider than those you mentioned there are many references of this lens being used on full frame, for full frame lenses Sigma do the 12-24 (the equivalent of the 8 - 16) and Canon do the more expensive 11-24. with the full frame alternatives there would be no chance of hitting the mirror.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 14, 2016)

The Sigma 8-16 lens would be equivalent to 14-28mm (FF) when shooting 4K (cropped) video.

When i pick up the 5DIV, i might have to grab a 8-16 to see how it looks... IQ does not look too bad... never thought i would looking for crop-sensor lenses again. The question is, will the AF work?


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 14, 2016)

There is nothing that makes *most* third-party crop lenses not work 100% also in FF bodies. The only difference is the smaller image circle. Some crop glass can be (and has been) used with full-frame cameras without much vignetting, at least at some focal lengths and/or aperture sizes. Some reviewers do test crop lenses also with FF cameras.

(There are reports that the rear element of some crop lenses does hit/obstruct the mirror of an FF body. Caution advised.)


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 24, 2016)

Bottom line, for wide angle 4K video with the MK4:

-Tokina 11-20mm f/2.8 

18-30mm FF equivalent with wide aperture, great built. Great optics. Best option right now, but 599$ 

-Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 

29-58mm FF It's wide on my 7D APS-C which is identical to 5D crop. So if you don't need ultra wide angle, and want the best optics, this is a GREAT companion for the 5D4K. This specific lens is VERY popular among video shooters, even quite really popular on high-end cinema/movie sets, 799$ 

Not much competetion beyond these two lenses is present currently (at least far as we video people know, of course unless you need cheaper, then it's the Canon 10-18mm EF-S)

(I don't know you call ''wide'' but anything below 35mm on crop I see being wide personally, 24 is wide, 18 is really wide, 11 is special-purposely-wiiiiide) 

So go Tokina or Sigma or get a Canon FF wide if you'll use it for FF Stills in a serious manner. 16-35mm EF lenses are the most obvious tempting example. Bear in mind that Slowmotion is FF, and maybe you'll want a shot with shallower DOF so FF, or take 30mp stills FF. That's why the 16-35mm lens type is tempting.


----------



## John2016 (Sep 25, 2016)

Very careful with Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n7Qvu1KMt8
This camera is a huge disaster for video...


----------

